

Creator of Raft is speaking at our meetup. What questions do you want answered? - sisivee


======
justinsb
I'd ask:

It seems there are a lot of implementations of Raft, few of which are entirely
complete (CoreOS's etcd seems to be the best). Perhaps this is the downside of
the emphasis on ease of implementation, vs creating 'golden libraries'. Which
implementations does he think are the best in each language?

PS What is the meetup?

~~~
sisivee
Cool, thanks for the question!

We're hosting in SF if you can make it: [http://www.meetup.com/Sourcegraph-
Hacker-Meetup/events/22119...](http://www.meetup.com/Sourcegraph-Hacker-
Meetup/events/221199291/)

------
sisivee
For context, Raft is the consensus algorithm that powers awesome distributed
systems like Docker, CoreOS, Kubernetes, Consul, and more!

~~~
justinsb
FYI, there's no Raft in Docker (AFAIK), and CoreOS and Kubernetes both have
Raft via etcd.

~~~
sisivee
Whoops, I must have heard that wrong. I thought Swarm uses it. +1 for the
clarification.

~~~
justinsb
Ah, you're right - sorry! Docker Swarm can use etcd or consul, both of which
use Raft:
[https://docs.docker.com/swarm/discovery/](https://docs.docker.com/swarm/discovery/)

You may want to use consul to the list!

